# My little setup



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

My setup, getting some nice coffee but still lots to learn. I think it's taken me just over a year to get some good consistent coffee but I've enjoyed learning from the forum.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Ouch - I've just done my neck in









Cracking set up Montana - I like the colour of your SJ


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Matching setup!

Any mods to your classic?


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

I adjusted the pressure down to 10bar, that's the only thing I've done to it and I can't seem to post photos the right way up yet?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Should change your wand...


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Opening them up and saving them on their side/upside down before uploading usually sorts it for me - It's a bit of a Ballache, but it seems to work.


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

I might do, I mainly drink americano with a very small amount of milk so don't really use the steam wand.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ahhh if you don't use it, then no need!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Ahh. The wonderful Classic. The workhorse of the coffee world.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

looking good, I have never had a classic I really feel like I've missed out


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> looking good, I have never had a classic I really feel like I've missed out


Maybe thats a way of scratching that new machine itch without blowing a fortune John?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Charliej said:


> Maybe thats a way of scratching that new machine itch without blowing a fortune John?


I think a caravel will do the scratching


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Montana said:


> and I can't seem to post photos the right way up yet?


 Just in from the pub so I was relieved to read this. I thought I'd had far more to drink than I thought I knew I'd had..... I love my Classic... my Classic loves me, or should that be, I really, really love you Classic. Okay, that's going too far. Must get something to eat.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Should change your wand...


 Anyone around for the days of 'Bewitched'? But then I was thinking of Harry Potter and how wands need to be customised according to our particular character. This then led me to think, not about signature roasts or blends, but signature espressos and the hand that makes them.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

lol you lost me mate!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> lol you lost me mate!


 Sorry... it was a riff on wand but from memory in 'Bewitched', the TV series from 1964-1972, there was an absence of wands. 'Bewitched' was about 'A witch married to an ordinary man cannot resist using her magic powers to solve the problems her family faces.' I remember it fondly.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

oh i thought you were just drunk


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Me... drunk? On happiness. Definitely be catching the Fast Show tonight, where that will undoubtedly feature.







:act-up:


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Prefer professor denzil dexter!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Prefer professor denzil dexter!


 Love him too - but how is it possible to have favourites? Maybe. Apparently, tonight, Ralph tries to convince Ted of the benefits of Twitter...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Season One, Episode Two

*Prof. Dexter*: We heated this beaker of bear's urine to 37 degrees centigrade, that's human body temperature.

[he removes the thermometer and takes a sip]

*Prof. Dexter*: It tastes revolting. Now Dave and sub-vectors. Dave...

Reminds me of some the coffee that I have made...


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Got a upgrade today, going to need some training now!


----------

